# Firestone Super Cruiser



## Terry66 (Aug 12, 2015)

I've been rearranging the bikes in storage and brought this out for a few pics. I was told it is a late 1952 production. Found it at Memory Lane several years back. Not perfect, but a pretty cool old survivor. I think about the only thing not original other than a few nuts and bolts are the pedals, tires, grips and it looks like someone replaced the spokes.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 12, 2015)

A nice survivor for sure. Thanks for taking it out!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 12, 2015)

wow reel nice firestone terry 66 i like !!!!!! thanks for putting this on  from bicycle larry


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow! That is a beautiful bike. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dave K (Aug 12, 2015)

That is killer.  Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## model-a (Aug 13, 2015)

That's awesome dude


----------



## ramjet70 (Aug 13, 2015)

i have one. maybe not as cool as yours. but cool. mines just a tad bit older. late 40's i'm told.


----------



## model-a (Aug 14, 2015)

I like them both.

model-a,Chris


----------

